# GSD Puppy West Coast Florida



## shepdogs2 (May 1, 2012)

Hello,

We lost both our beautiful girls this year ages 12 and 13 they were litter mates for a lifetime. We would like to bring a new GSD family member into our home this year. Would like any information possible on reputable breeders. Location Florida(West Coast) - We did not live in FL when we were blessed with our girls, so not that familiar with breeders here and appreciate insight.


Cagney and Lacey:
7/8/99-5/4/2012 and 2/14/2013








Thier Parents were : Yule Vom Seebachtal and Klaus Von Aufdemberg- added as we would also consider their ancestry if a match can be found on the east coast of US.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not a pedigree expert, so I'm not sure where you'd find those lines. But, I do know there are a lot of great breeders here in the US (and many that are along the eastern side). Your girls look like german showlines, and I know we have a few awesome showline breeders on here. So I'll let them chime in. I haven't personally met or done business with any of the good ones (spent more time researching the working lines), so I don't have any personal suggestions. I do love Robins dogs though (Huerta Hof GSDs)... her dogs are black and red showlines here in the US (Illinois, I believe). She's a member on here too.

I'm not too much help there, but I did want to stop in and say welcome from another Floridian! Your girls were beautiful!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Not on west coast, but Andrew Masia von Jagenstadt German Shepherd Dogs has wonderful pups and the are raised with much attention and particular care.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

So sorry that you lost your beautiful girls 

Check your PM


----------



## shepdogs2 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for saying hello Fellow Floridian  appreciate your comments and suggestions.


----------



## jbird720 (Mar 16, 2013)

We picked up our pup in Venice, FL from Hullerhaus Gsd. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jbird720 (Mar 16, 2013)

Tropisch gsd in north port also has some good looking pups

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## glg46 (Mar 26, 2012)

If you are still looking Home - Vom Master Kennel
He has 2 litters on the ground now one sired by V,Sch3,KKL1 Quantas von der Schanzlache and the other sired by VA8 Sch3,KKL1 Peik vom Holtkamper Hof the highest rated dog currently in the US.




*
*


----------

